# Is the Visa Waiver Program Stamp always 3 months?



## vwp2009 (May 29, 2009)

Hi there,
I have a question as I am intending to travel to the US for 3 months. I was there for 6 weeks this year already, but have waited over 2 months to visit again.

I am not looking for work or anything like that, and am just touring around and visiting family. I am just wondering if the stamp is always for 3 months, and if so if it is best to say I am just visiting for 2 weeks to the POE guard, so that it doesnt look to suspect, because they will stamp for 3 months anyway? I know it is up to the POE guard's discretion, but was wondering if anyone had experience of this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

First rule.. never lie ..
They have all your info in front of them even your ticket details...

ths standard VW day allowed are 90 days ... (not 3 months)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

90 days but the actual stay is determined by the immigration officer at point of entry


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> 90 days but the actual stay is determined by the immigration officer at point of entry


It is. But it tends to be 90 days or nothing for the VWP.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> It is. But it tends to be 90 days or nothing for the VWP.



My old folks just got 60. Father has never been to the US.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> My old folks just got 60. Father has never been to the US.


Strange! Was there an obvious reason?


----------

